# savanah river



## SULLI (Aug 8, 2011)

whos coming


----------



## wack em (Aug 8, 2011)

I am!

The water is crystal clear and the fish are out!


----------



## FOD (Aug 9, 2011)

What landing?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Aug 9, 2011)

when and where??


----------



## Michael (Aug 9, 2011)

Riverside Ramp on Dolphin Way in Evans, GA
The shoot is 8-2


----------



## JpEater (Aug 9, 2011)

I may make the three mile drive there.............. lol


----------



## Michael (Aug 9, 2011)

JpEater said:


> I may make the three mile drive there.............. lol



But which of your 3 boats will you choose to shoot out of


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 11, 2011)

im out.... parts wont be in for a week or two


----------



## JpEater (Aug 12, 2011)

Michael said:


> But which of your 3 boats will you choose to shoot out of




The one that will hold the most fish!


----------



## Michael (Aug 12, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> im out.... parts wont be in for a week or two







JpEater said:


> The one that will hold the most fish!


----------



## Michael (Aug 14, 2011)

14 boats showed up. Greg Campbell ran away with first with 84 fish. Fay Fitzgerald came out of retirement to show he still had what it took to boat 71 fish for 2nd. Jeremy Sanderlin battled boat problems, but still boated 58 fish for 3rd and won our little side pot.


----------



## Bowfisher (Aug 14, 2011)

Good job guys, sorry I missed this one and a big thanks to everyone who came out and supported the GBA!


----------

